# .25" g10 boyshot mod



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

did this today.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nicely done How do you like it to shoot?


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice wrap! Looks like a firm grip.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Tag said:


> Nicely done How do you like it to shoot?


kinda wonky, so made the loops comes ott instead of ttf.

1st mod






2nd mod target side






2nd mode shootist side


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

last mod, call it gypsy boyshot now. and look how it shot, hoggy wild


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> 20200625_115150.jpg last mod, call it gypsy boyshot now. and look how it shot, hoggy wild


Okay! NOW I know what to do with those holes!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

Well your not going to loose it anywhere. Nice bright colors! :naughty: Looks like a slid shooter.

Are you two best friends yet? He looks rugged yet soft and cuddly.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

NSFC said:


> Well your not going to loose it anywhere. Nice bright colors! :naughty: Looks like a slid shooter.
> 
> Are you two best friends yet? He looks rugged yet soft and cuddly


cool description. friends now, with the addition of the gypsy tabs.


----------

